#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Устранение загрязненного воздуха

## Сергей Пара

Цитата из _Руководства к Словам моего всеблагого Учителя_:

"Что бы устранить загрязненный воздух, сожмите левую руку в вадржный кулак и надавите им на большой канал в основании бедра. Правой рукой, сложенной в мудру трехконечной ваджры, закройте правую ноздрю..."

Собственно вопрос, что есть *ваджрный кулак* и *мудра трехконечной ваджры*?

Может у кого то есть видео или какой другой мануал этого процесса?

----------


## Legba

Ну, по идее, это Гуру должен показывать))
Ваджрный кулак - кулак с зажатым внутри большим пальцем, большой палец прижимается к основанию безымянного, остальные четыре пальца сжимаются как в кулаке.
Трехконечная ваджра. Средний палец распрямлен. Мизинец полностью согнут. Безымянный и указательный согнуты в первой фаланге. Ну, типа, такой фак с двумя подпорками))

----------

Влад К (14.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Пара

Благодарю.
А где большой канал в основании бедра?

----------


## Legba

> Благодарю.
> А где большой канал в основании бедра?


Имеется ввиду положение кулака как на этой картинке:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Благодарю.
> А где большой канал в основании бедра?


Срерху сбоку между ногой и туловищем, возможно ошибаюсь

----------


## Кунсанг

У меня "устранение загрязненного воздуха" вызывает  какие-то более простые ассоциации.

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Пара

> Имеется ввиду положение кулака как на этой картинке:


Благодарю, теперь все понятно.

----------


## Legba

> Благодарю, теперь все понятно.


По-хорошему, лучше бы кто-то показал.
А идеально, чтобы показал Гуру.))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2013)

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich



----------

Юльяна (02.12.2013)

----------


## Юльяна

Жаль, что не понятно, что говорит Его Святейшество. Кто-нибудь может перевести? Буду очень признательна. Особенно про дыхание.

----------


## Сергей Пара

> Жаль, что не понятно, что говорит Его Святейшество. Кто-нибудь может перевести? Буду очень признательна. Особенно про дыхание.


Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

http://www.tonglen.oceandrop.org/9_Round_Breathing.htm
http://www.bon-po.ru/uchenie-bon/bon...telnyh-dyhanij
http://5rites.ru/143-devyat-ochistitelnyh-dyhaniy.html

----------

Сергей Пара (09.12.2013), Юльяна (07.12.2013)

----------


## Николас

Т.е. для не практикующих это все бесполезно? :Frown:

----------


## Антончик

Вообще насколько я видел и встречал, есть куча похожих техник типа 9 очистительных дыханий, с множеством различающихся нюансов и вариантов.

Видимо имеет смысл практиковать *какую-то одну конкретную практику*, которую бы кто-то лично объяснил и передал, и которую бы было точно понятно как именно практиковать. Что визуализировать, какими пальцами какие ноздри зажимать, что вдыхать/выдыхать, где какие мудры и кулаки и т.д.
*НЕ* смешивая из разных похожих практик очистительных дыханий в одну общую кучу.

----------

Анаврата (24.01.2014), Ашвария (07.12.2013), Влад К (07.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Т.е. для не практикующих это все бесполезно?


Для развития техники надо быть практикующим эту технику. :Smilie: 

Правильные дыхательные упражнения полезны большинству - в той или иной мере. А в смысле, что надо буддистом быть для развития техник - то смотря какую выполнять и что в ней требуется.

Когда вижу эту тему на форуме - постоянно почему-то думаю по названию, что она об экологии планеты :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Вообще насколько я видел и встречал, есть куча похожих техник типа 9 очистительных дыханий, с множеством различающихся нюансов и вариантов.
> 
> Видимо имеет смысл практиковать *какую-то одну конкретную практику*, которую бы кто-то лично объяснил и передал, и которую бы было точно понятно как именно практиковать. Что визуализировать, какими пальцами какие ноздри зажимать, что вдыхать/выдыхать, где какие мудры и кулаки и т.д.
> *НЕ* смешивая из разных похожих практик очистительных дыханий в одну общую кучу.


+++++
Только добавлю, что внимательный Учитель всегда исходит из индивидуальных особенностей ученика и направляет сообразно его возможностям, а не уравнивает всех под одинаковость как в армии. Потому такие практики не по книжкам осваивают, а лично (осложнениями пугать не стану, но так по жизни).

----------

